# Mixed Trains and Trails on Prince Edward Island



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 9, 2019)

Long gone are the days when a GE 70-Tonner would head out of Charlottetown with a Mixed Train for the light branch lines of eastern Prince Edward Island.

















Today….you can still get a sense of what the trip was like by hiking or biking along 450kms of the ‘Confederation Trail’ that has preserved nearly the entire CN rail network on PEI.

https://www.tourismpei.com/pei-confederation-trail


I spent some time last weekend in the Montague area and covered a bit of the trail.

The former Station and Freight Shed are now the Town’s Tourist Centre and Marina Office.












The Trail starts just east of the station where the remains of the old turntable pit are preserved in the old yard area.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 9, 2019)

I continued onto Montague Jct. where the old wye can still be followed where it joined the Georgetown Subdivision. (Georgetown (left) and Montague (right)















This is a replica of a typical PEI Station…..now a restaurant along the trail……and the original Cardigan Station….now a Farmers Market.











Here’s my ride to PEI: the ‘Holiday Island’ …a highly functional double-decker holding 150 cars but with all the esthetics of a parking lot that floated out to sea! It’s a former CN Ferry originally used between Borden, PEI and Cape Tormentine, New Brunswick (2 nd photo below) but was transferred to NFL (Northumberland Ferries) after the Confederation Bridge opened in 1997.

The other ferry on the run is the ‘Confederation’ with much more appealing lines. It holds 220 cars .


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Aug 11, 2019)

Nice pictures. How is the trail itself for walking?


----------

